# 3 week old Jersey heifer coming on friday! =) She's here ***PICS



## codymax2 (Oct 10, 2011)

She will be on a milk replacer 2quarts twice a day, have hay, fresh water, and medicated calf starter available. First timer here what am I missing? Shots, medications I should have available?? Thanks so much for the help Anne


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm brand new to cattle myself but wanted to welcome you to the forum.  And congratulations on your new calf.


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd find out what brand of milk replacer she is eating right now, and be sure to not change it.  Buy enough to take her to weaning.  Then, I'd also cut her back on her feedings to 1.5 qts/feeding for a couple days.  This will encourage her to start eating her starter feeds.  You can gradually increase her back to 2 qts/day.  This will lessen her chances of scours.

As to drugs and medications, I'd not worry about that too much till you have a problem.  If you buy a bunch of meds now, you might not get the appropriate ones if a problem should show up.  It would be wise for you to establish a relationship with a vet who is knowledgeable in large animals like cattle.  This would enable you to be quickly prepared in case of any unforeseen problems.

Be sure that the hay you have is of top quality.  Cheap, poor quality hay is not usually worth bringing home, especially when fed to calves.    Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

Try to get a nipple that slips over the top of the bottle.  Those screw on jobs are horrible.  IF you do get a screw on, make sure that it has a vent hole to prevent the nipple from collapsing or you will end up with a frustrated calf!

The owner could show you the bottle that he/she has been using.

OR

what I would personaly do, is start the calf on a bucket right away. Buckets are sooooo much eaiser, in my opinion.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply! I was reading up on scours, and it looks pretty scary =/ I think I'll get some electrolites just in case  She is currently on whole milk from one if their cows, so putting her on replacer is making me a little nervous. When should she be weaned? And also how long should 1 50lb bag or replacer last? Thanks so much for letting me pick your brain 


			
				jhm47 said:
			
		

> I'd find out what brand of milk replacer she is eating right now, and be sure to not change it.  Buy enough to take her to weaning.  Then, I'd also cut her back on her feedings to 1.5 qts/feeding for a couple days.  This will encourage her to start eating her starter feeds.  You can gradually increase her back to 2 qts/day.  This will lessen her chances of scours.
> 
> As to drugs and medications, I'd not worry about that too much till you have a problem.  If you buy a bunch of meds now, you might not get the appropriate ones if a problem should show up.  It would be wise for you to establish a relationship with a vet who is knowledgeable in large animals like cattle.  This would enable you to be quickly prepared in case of any unforeseen problems.
> 
> Be sure that the hay you have is of top quality.  Cheap, poor quality hay is not usually worth bringing home, especially when fed to calves.    Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the bottle thing 


			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Try to get a nipple that slips over the top of the bottle.  Those screw on jobs are horrible.  IF you do get a screw on, make sure that it has a vent hole to prevent the nipple from collapsing or you will end up with a frustrated calf!
> 
> The owner could show you the bottle that he/she has been using.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 10, 2011)

Switching from whole milk to replacer can cause lots of problems, especially when there is a change of venue involved.  I'd try to get a couple gallons of milk from the people who have the calf, and begin to mix in the milk replacer gradually.  Perhaps a pint of replacer the first day, a quart the second and third days, and finally a total switchover to the replacer on the fourth day.  I'd still cut her ration down for a few days.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

jm is spot on with that advice on switching them over.

If you cannot get milk from the farmer, get a few gallons from the grocery store. It's not as good for switching, but it is definatley easier n the system.

One other thing, when you purchase your milk replacer, I would suggest NOT getting a soybased replacer.  EVERY calf I have raised on soybase ends up with some nasty scours.

Take it slow and definatly cut her back as you switch, its better to have a hungry calf than a dehydrated and dying calf.

One thing that I have always done when switching milk replacer, even when I go to a new bag of the same brand, is to add 1/2 cup plain yogurt to the mix for the first 4-5 days.  I also give yogurt when they are scouring (along with scours meds)and continue it for a full week AFTER the scours have stopped. The yogurt helps balance the natural critters that live in the digestive system.

Of course, we will need pics when you get her..........


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahhhh You guys rock =P Thanks so much! I never thought of getting some milk from her to do it gradually!! Awesome idea, Yogurt also a great idea! I make my own and its plain so that should do the trick. And many pics will follow as payment for you thoughts, and taking the time to point me in the right direction. Thanks sooo much Anne


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 11, 2011)

So would you recommend just switching to grocery store whole milk and skipping the replacer all together?





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> jm is spot on with that advice on switching them over.
> 
> If you cannot get milk from the farmer, get a few gallons from the grocery store. It's not as good for switching, but it is definatley easier n the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 11, 2011)

Of course, whole milk is the most natural, and your calf will possibly do better on it, but it's VERY expensive.  At least twice as expensive as replacer.  I'd go with the replacer and use the $$$$ saved to buy the premium hay and starters.  JMHO!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

If you are asking what I would recommend for the absolute best for the calf, I would say raw milk from the cow  or if you cant do that then the whole milk from the grocery store.

If you are asking me what I would do?

I'd switch her on over to a non soy replacer, and stick the best calf starter I could get right under her nose.  I'd get her on a bucket as soon as possible, because I have found that calves that are started on a bucket earlier start nibbling grain sooner....... and grow better as a result.  I'd give her as much pasture as she wants, and the same with a good quality hay.

BUT, dont throw it all at her at once. First step, ease her onto that milk replacer.  Did I mention that I dont like the soy base replacer?


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Soy is also an enemy of mine so I hear you there!! hahaha I think I'll stick with the replacer and gently!. I think I;ll buy a bunch of whole milk to get her switched easier for her. I'm so excited and nervous all in the same  Thanks for helping! And pics friday night after I get to oogle her and smell her lovely calf breath!! hehe





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> If you are asking what I would recommend for the absolute best for the calf, I would say raw milk from the cow  or if you cant do that then the whole milk from the grocery store.
> 
> If you are asking me what I would do?
> 
> ...


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

There is a lot of help and advice on this board, dont be shy about asking for opinions (lol, you will surely get them) and advice!

waiting for those pics...........


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for all your help! Here is payment in picture form


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 14, 2011)

She is doing great! She had a bottle and no diahrea as of yet, she drinking water and eating her starter. She is soooo friendly and just plain fun to be around!


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 15, 2011)

She's at the perfect size to dehorn.  The earlier the better for both her and you.  Be safe and do it.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok so now she has the runs  I gave her and electrolite bottle and she gobbled it up, she's still very playful and happy. Also gave her a sulfa pill was told to do so 2x a day for 7 days and do switch on and off with milk and elect. bottle 2x each a day. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 15, 2011)

codymax2 said:
			
		

> Ok so now she has the runs  I gave her and electrolite bottle and she gobbled it up, she's still very playful and happy. Also gave her a sulfa pill was told to do so 2x a day for 7 days and do switch on and off with milk and elect. bottle 2x each a day. Any other suggestions?


She is sweet.  Sorry to hear she has the runs.  The only suggestion I can say is maybe PM Redtailgal.  She's a really "Cattle" Lady and right now is taking care of one for a forum member.  Very helpful and will give you good directions.  Also how about a vet?  Do you have one near or know one who can help?  

Hoping you find your answers for your sweetie.  Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 15, 2011)

Look at the first pic of her standing........she had the runs before that picture.

Here is my routine:  

follow the sulfa pill routine as you said


day one:
at the onset of the runs, I stop feeding milk at all.  We do 24 hours of electrolytes, at 1 quart three times (am noon and pm) a day.  (you can use pedialyte, too)

Day 2:
two feedings (am and pm) of the following mixture:

make one quart of your normal powdered milk as you normal would, and then add one quart of electrolyte to it.

Day three or when bowels return to puddiny:

one quart am and pm of full strength milk, and move up to regular feeding the next day IF AND ONLY IF the bowels stay good.  If the runs return, I go back to day 2.

Keep her warm and dry and calm.  Let the poop dry and brush it off, watch the she doesnt end up with dried on poop "sealing" her butthole shut.
Dont dehorn until she is better.  Keep her off grass until her bowels are good.

(she is adorable!)


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh thanks so much! She had electroloites @ 2 so I'll skip the milk this pm feed and give her the quart of elec. When I brought her home she had nice poops you could pick up. She still seems happy so I'm hpoing it stays that way and she'll get back to normal soon.





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Look at the first pic of her standing........she had the runs before that picture.
> 
> Here is my routine:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

How did she make out last night?  Hoping "solids" have returned.  And she is up and about.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for asking  She has always been up and about and seems to feel ok whick makes me happy This am feed she had better poops more pudding like than water, amazing how poop can get you excited=P So her 5pm feed will be the same of just electrolites and her 1am feed will be 1qt milk and 1 qt electrolites and fingers crossed she does good with it. I'll try to get more pics too and get her bum washed up so she smells better.





			
				Ms. Research said:
			
		

> How did she make out last night?  Hoping "solids" have returned.  And she is up and about.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 16, 2011)

How often are you feeding her? and how much at each feeding?


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm following your plan  Seems to be working great so far!! She has not had milk for 24 hrs, and was just on electrolites, she was also drinking water on her own.She was VERY eager at every feed tail a waggin and all. Tonight at her 9pm feeding she will get 1qt replacer with 1 qt electrolites then the same 12 hrs later. Am I correct? If all stays good I'll go to day 3. Thank-you so much for your help, you can read all you want but the experience from someone who has done it is priceless!





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> How often are you feeding her? and how much at each feeding?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 16, 2011)

yup that sounds about right.

Keep us posted on how she does.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok we're on day 2 still doing the sulfa pills, and 1qt replacer w/ 1qt electrolites. Her poop has a bit of a runny start then ends up good at the end. She is still very playfull and eager to eat, should I keep her @ day 2 for a few days till poop is normal?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'd hold were I am until there is no runny poop.  I expect though that by the end  of today or tomorrow, you will be able to see a difference and move to day 3


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 17, 2011)

codymax2, she is a real cutie! You are doing great with her. I see Redtail has you on the right track  The scours is one of those things you can almost lay money on if you are going to raise a bottle calf. With proper managment and quick response everything will be fine. I can't remember ever having but 2 or maybe 3 bottle calves that did not scour, hang in there. Keep us posted and keep those pics comin!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations!  She is adorable and sounds like you have her on the right track!  Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Woo hoo! Thanks again for all your help! Can't wait to get some weight on her and clean up her bum 


			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I'd hold were I am until there is no runny poop.  I expect though that by the end  of today or tomorrow, you will be able to see a difference and move to day 3


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 17, 2011)

She is going to be our very own family milk cow  So excited! We bought 9 acres and plan to have a little farm for our own personal use and enjoyment. I was sooo scared of scours but she has never acted like she didn't feel good or didn't want to eat so I think it's just a matter of getting her adjusted, whew! Never deal with any kind of cow in my life. We are enjoying her sooo much!





			
				Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> codymax2, she is a real cutie! You are doing great with her. I see Redtail has you on the right track  The scours is one of those things you can almost lay money on if you are going to raise a bottle calf. With proper managment and quick response everything will be fine. I can't remember ever having but 2 or maybe 3 bottle calves that did not scour, hang in there. Keep us posted and keep those pics comin!


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks  We are in love 


			
				Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  She is adorable and sounds like you have her on the right track!  Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2011)

OH!  the family milk cow!

Lets make your life easier now.

If you havent started already, get her on a halter.  Put one on her and let her drag it for a day, she will do a lot of halter training herself bu just stepping on the end of the rope when she walks.  Then try leading  her.  She will fight, I dont recomment enticing her to move with treats (she will QUICKLY learn to not move until you feed her).  Pull the leadrope while pressing firmly at the root of her tail, or looping another leadbehind her hindlegs an giving a sharp pull when she doesnt move forward, be sure to release ALL pressure when she does move in the righ direction.  If all else fails, grab the lead rope and start walking,  your goal is to get her head to follow you.  If the head moves the body has no choice but to follow.  Do this NOW before she gets any bigger!

Get your hands all over her, esp where her udder is, and do it everyday.  Do this now before she gets any bigger.

Feed her on or where you will be milking her.  At every bottle or bucket, put the halter on her and lead (as we decribed above) her to the milking area to eat.  This will help with her halter breaking too!


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have her leading  She is great!! I leave her halter on all the time and put a lead on her a couple times a day and she follows me everywhereShe really is just an awesome calf! She isn't scared of anything and is very curious, lets me touch her all over and even pick her feet up. I have been brushing her, and messing with her alot. I am 7 1/2 month pregnant so I want her to get used to handling so she doesn't hurt me.





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> OH!  the family milk cow!
> 
> Lets make your life easier now.
> 
> ...


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## codymax2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lucy is doing great  Going to move on to day 3 today! She has some nice ploppy poos today.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2011)

plop is sooo much better than squirt.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 18, 2011)

codymax2 said:
			
		

> Lucy is doing great  Going to move on to day 3 today! She has some nice ploppy poos today.


YAY!!! Sounds great!


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha! I'll try to get some outside pics today! It's going to be a beautiful day!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

So glad she is doing better. 

Hope you both had a BEAUTIFUL day today.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 18, 2011)

She was full of it today!! Must be feeling real good =P She was racing my 6 year old around the backyard he was on bike! He'd start and say come on Lucy and she'd run like heck, stop and wait for him to call her again  Also worked on leading and cleaned up her buns and tail.





			
				Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So glad she is doing better.
> 
> Hope you both had a BEAUTIFUL day today.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

codymax2 said:
			
		

> She was full of it today!! Must be feeling real good =P She was racing my 6 year old around the backyard he was on bike! He'd start and say come on Lucy and she'd run like heck, stop and wait for him to call her again  Also worked on leading and cleaned up her buns and tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a BEAUTIFUL day you all had.   Alright Lucy!  Loved the game she was playing with your son.   Truly glad for all of you.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok so started her on full milk lastnight and now she has green doo doo all over her backend =/ Back to day 2?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2011)

yep back to day 2.

Keep her there for a couple days this time, and let her finish her medications.

Double check your milk replacer, does it say soy protein on the bag anywhere?


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope no soy =/ I just want her to gain some weight darn it. I feel bad like I'm starving her 


			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> yep back to day 2.
> 
> Keep her there for a couple days this time, and let her finish her medications.
> 
> Double check your milk replacer, does it say soy protein on the bag anywhere?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2011)

Its hard when you are in this situation.  She may end up losing a little weight for now, but its better to have a skinny living calf, than a fat dead one.

Green poo.  Does it smell terrible?  any blood or clumps? Can you check her temp? (normal is between 101 and 102.5)

If you see mucous (may look like egg whites in the poop), this is a corona virus and the runny poo may last for several days to a week.

I expect, though that this little one has coccidiosis.  If she were mine, I'd go ahead and have a vet run a fecal to get  a worm load and coccidia check done, just to know where I stood on the situation.

It's all good though, because the sulpha drugs are the drug of choice for treating calves with Coccidia. If she has a high load of coccidia, she may need an extra run of the sulfa drugs.

It may take her a week or more before she can handle her full strength milk again.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it was a false alarm  I checked where she was laying and I think she was sitting in her poo. Saw her poop when she was put playing today and it looked quite firm, had a little green in it but not horribly smelly. She had poop on the side of her leg too which makes me think she was hangin out in her poop. I'll check her temp in a little bit anf doo another poop check.





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Its hard when you are in this situation.  She may end up losing a little weight for now, but its better to have a skinny living calf, than a fat dead one.
> 
> Green poo.  Does it smell terrible?  any blood or clumps? Can you check her temp? (normal is between 101 and 102.5)
> 
> ...


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, well thats much better then.  

Theses critters.............sigh.

Your doing great.  You life wont revolve around poop much longer, hang in there.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know!! I feel like a new Mama! hahahaha Just looked at some of your pics, beautiful!! I love Mastiffs!!


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok so Lucy is still doing great! Yay! She is getting a little pushy after bottles? What is the correct and nice way to tell her to piss off! hahaha And Also when should I up her feeds? She is getting 2qts 2X a day and is eating her grain, drinking water, and munchin a little hay. She is still acting starving after her bottle now so I was thinkin to add a third bottle. She leads like a charm and is just plain fun! She stops a little but with a very little pull gets going to follow


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 21, 2011)

YOu can add a third bottle at noon, if you want.  Add it only half a quart at a time though.

I dont do the noon bottle, instead I switch to feeding milk out of a bucket in the morning and evening, and at noon, I take them grain in the bucket.


If she is getting pushy after a bottle, it is time to switch her to a bucket.  Mix her bottle as normal but put the milk in the bucket.  Let her suck your fingers and ease your hand down below the surface of the milk. Another method is to float the bottle nipple on top of the milk in the bucket.  

HOLD on to the bucket, and when she butts at it, take it away for a couple minutes.

If she butts at you, you need to push her away.  A mother cow runs her baby away for a little while after he misbehaves.  You do the same, push her away and ignore her.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

So glad your little girl is doing better.


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 22, 2011)

codymax2 said:
			
		

> Thanks sooo much for all your help! Here is payment in picture form
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4463_dscn0046.jpg


Awwwwww, when I first saw her I thought, "Dawn" for some reason.  She is puurrrty, codymax2!  I am so excited for you.  I have got to find out where we can get one.


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 22, 2011)

codymax2 said:
			
		

> She is going to be our very own family milk cow  So excited! We bought 9 acres and plan to have a little farm for our own personal use and enjoyment. I was sooo scared of scours but she has never acted like she didn't feel good or didn't want to eat so I think it's just a matter of getting her adjusted, whew! Never deal with any kind of cow in my life. We are enjoying her sooo much!


How precious.  We're right behind you (well, Lee may have dealt with cows before).  This whole farm thing is new to me.  Heck, we haven't even taken physical possession of our land yet.  Still popping palmettos so we can pull our home on the land and get busy.  Your story is so encouraging to me.  I'll have to subscribe.

Thanks for sharing.

Lyric


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 22, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am the non-smokin, picture takin, goat lovin, blunt-speakin, gun-totin, REDNECK CHIC OF BACKYARD HERDS! Yup, thats me.
> See my pics at :  http://www.wix.com/iliveinazoo73/mysideofthelens#!


I can't wait to see the pics.  redtailgal you've got me  with that siggie.  Oh and don't think I won't be keeping in mind the advice you've given the OP.  Spot on, thanks.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Funny thing  We haven't yet either!! Taken possession =P We have her in a residential neighborhood till friday when we move to our 9 acres!! WOOOOHOOOO! It is most fulfilling and just awesome! We have a couple of dairy does coming too and chickens soon to follow! I wish you the best, and tons of fun in your new adventures! And the people here are awesome for helping 


			
				lee&lyric said:
			
		

> codymax2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok will do  I didn't want to be mean but she really does need to learn not to pester after a bottle she's butting me and stickin her head right up my butt after bottles =P





			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> YOu can add a third bottle at noon, if you want.  Add it only half a quart at a time though.
> 
> I dont do the noon bottle, instead I switch to feeding milk out of a bucket in the morning and evening, and at noon, I take them grain in the bucket.
> 
> ...


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Crap...literally! She has been doing fine ploppy poops, tonight I went out to feed her and saw green foamy poo, so I'm thinking coronavirus. Now what? She is still alert happy crazy eating. Same treatment ..... making sure she doesn't get dehydrated? And waiting for the poos to firm up. We are moving soon and will not have the internet


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, back to square one.

Get a fecal done if you can, and treat her for coccidia (coccidia is more likely than corona)

go really slow in reintriducing her milk this time.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 25, 2011)

She is on medicated feed and replacer? What is the treatment to get for it, I can't remember? I have no vet in the area. I really have to go back to square 1 


			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yes, back to square one.
> 
> Get a fecal done if you can, and treat her for coccidia (coccidia is more likely than corona)
> 
> go really slow in reintriducing her milk this time.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 26, 2011)

If your gonna have livestock, you need to find a vet and develop a relationship with him/her.    (I dont mean that as mean as it sounds, I am typing with a smile)


Yes, go back to square one. Use the sulfa pills again, run them for two full weeks.

 In the meantime, try to figure out what is causing this.  FOr instance:

Does her milk replacer have soy protein or milk protein?  Soy protein causes scours pretty frequently.  Check the bag, look in the ingredients for soy.  If the bag has soy in it, dump it in the ditch and get some milk protein.

Is she on grass?  if so reintroduce her milk (see post 21) and keep her off the grass for a couple days after she is getting the full strength milk.  Once she handles the milk without nasty poop, give her an hour on grass.  If she does well and does not have runny poop the next day, give her two hours.  Continue building her time on the grass like this, until you have her on grass all day.  If she developes the runs, take her back off the grass and reintroduce slower.

Check your pasture for large areas of clover.......this will cause scours in calves.

Her gut may be off balance,  try adding half a cup of unflavored yogurt to her bottle once a day for three days, or go to the farm store and get some probios powder to add to her bottle once a day for a week.

She can have 30 cc of pepto (oral) once a day for three days.

I know this is alot, but I tried to cover everything I could think of since you will not be able to get online.


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much again for your help! Yes she is on grass, I'll keep her off till this gets better and get to tsc today to pick up more sulfa pills, and electrolytes. and add pepto and yogurt to my grocery list, ugg these kids =P


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Feb 28, 2012)

i love her!! i got some jerseys a few months ago and i love them!


----------

